# Filzsohle für watschuhe



## elbtwister (25. September 2007)

hallo :m
die filzsohle meiner watschuhe sind nach 4 jahren intensiver benutzung fast abgenutzt.
hab auch schon jemanden zum kleben:q,aber das problem ist WO BEKOMM ICH GEEIGNETEN FILZ (abriebfest) her???? beim händler in meiner nähe gab es nur fertig zugeschnittene teile, die aber viel zu schmal sind. also IHR seid meine letzte rettung:m!!! es wäre nett wenn ihr mir tips geben könntet wo ich so was bekommen kann.vielen dank im voraus:m.

MFG elbtwister|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (25. September 2007)

*AW: Filzsohle für watschuhe*

Hast du es mal beim Schuster versucht?


----------



## goeddoek (25. September 2007)

*AW: Filzsohle für watschuhe*

Moin elbtwister #h


Das sind doch eigentlich Standardgrößen - müssten also auf jeden Schuh oder Stiefel passen #c


Hast Du denn bei Onlineshops mal geschaut? Hier bei unsern Boardpartner z. B. oder hier > http://www.full-service-flyfishing.de/cms/ ?

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mal ( allerdings als Notlösung ) mit Nadelfilz aus dem Baumarkt gemacht. Stelle angerauht, KLeber und Filz drauf und anschließend mit kleinen Blechschrauben als Spikes und zur zusätzlichen Sicherung.

Ich würde mir das mit dem Basteln aber vorher noch mal überlegen. Das kann man ja schlecht rückgängig ,achen :q


----------



## Kyrian (4. August 2011)

*AW: Filzsohle für watschuhe*

Hallo Elbtwister,

jetzt stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du. Leider finde ich gar nichts, was vernünftig passen würde und wollte dich jetzt einfach mal fragen, ob und wenn ja wo, Du was gefunden hast.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen,
danke schonmal im vorraus!

LF Kyrian


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (4. August 2011)

*AW: Filzsohle für watschuhe*

Moin,

die reichen auch noch für Schuhgröße 48:

KLICK!

Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## rudi288 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Filzsohle für watschuhe*

Habe für meine Watschuhe gute Filzsohlen auf Flohmärkten entdeckt,zudem spottbillig,glaube,das auch Fliegenfischergeschäfte Filzsohlen im Angebot haben,letzte,weil teuerste Alternative,Hersteller von Watschuhen ansprechen.


----------

